# Dark Blood



## TallAdam85 (Aug 12, 2004)

Today I was shaving and Cut my face then I start to bleed. The Blood Was Very Dark. I was wondering why sometimes my blood is bright and other times it is dark. I don't think it is anything big or should i go to the doctor. (i thought the color maybe be from the air hitting the blood)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2004)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> Today I was shaving and Cut my face then I start to bleed. The Blood Was Very Dark. I was wondering why sometimes my blood is bright and other times it is dark. I don't think it is anything big or should i go to the doctor. (i thought the color maybe be from the air hitting the blood)




Usually the brighter the red the more the oxygen in or on or reacting with the blood.

Or that is what I think I remember from by Bio class when back when.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2004)

Mod Note

Moved to Health Tips

~Tess
-MT S. MOD-


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 12, 2004)

Ahem! The local Medical Expert here lol. Anyway being a nurse in my day job. I would not worry too much about the dark red blood from your facial area.  Your correct about the brighter the blood the richer in O2.

The reason for the darker color is it depends on where on your face you cut yourself. Blood travels over capillaries, Vessels, Arties(you would be in some serious dodo if you cut this one lol) but each of them have a certain function. One carries blood to the body parts ie very bright blood and then those that carry blood away from organs back to the lungs to be oxygenated and back to organs again. 

Now if it was green your a Vulcan.


----------



## Enson (Aug 12, 2004)

how about "rich blood"? oh wait that is a term used for something else. hee hee!

peace


----------

